# Certified Soap Maker????



## dryalligator (Jul 18, 2012)

:?:   I didn't know you could be certified. How do you go about doing it??


----------



## sudbubblez (Jul 18, 2012)

Its a novelty certificate created by HSMG to make money.  It costs over $500 to get master level certification from HSMG.  Some colleges offer classes as Continuing Education.  Becoming a Master Soapmaker is on-the-job and experience type training.  Usually the knowlege is passed down through the family.  Dr Bronner is a 3rd generation Master Soapmaker and I guarantee you he didn't pay hundreds to HSMG for a piece of paper that says so.  The certification means nothing because it isn't needed for anything other than label appeal... but this label doesn't say the certification is only avaliable to the guild members.  Only members of the guild can get the certification.

A "Master Soapmaker" is found soley in a soap factory.  The title is heedlessly bandied about and much abused.

Currently there is no government certification program.

http://www.soapguild.org/certification-program.php

http://erossoaps.blogspot.com/2010/11/c ... akers.html


----------



## Genny (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to agree with sudbubblez here.  In reality, certification means absolutely nothing except you just spent a whole boat load of money on a "title" instead of using that money to invest in your soap making.


----------



## dryalligator (Jul 19, 2012)

:?:   There's no studying, course work? I thought I'd be learning something.  I was hoping for a science lesson to make better soap.  I really hate science.  I try to study the make up of different oils to make recipes but I'm only good for 30 min--it doesn't stick either!


----------



## sudbubblez (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, if you want a science lesson, I really like the book "Scientific Soapmaking" and "Caveman Chemistry".  There is a plethora of articles out there on the interwebs about soapmaking chemistry.  There might be soapmaking classes in your area.  Scientific Soapmaking has a section in the book that lists other "scientific soapmakers" those might be the kind of people to hunt down and attend their soap seminars.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 22, 2012)

I actually just received my copy of Scientific Soapmaking and so far I am really, really enjoying it.


----------



## Soapy Keepsakes (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm so glad I came across this thread.  I'd rather keep the money for a bathbomb press...maybe I'll love making bathbombs then. Those little things are evil.


----------

